

Marc Andreessen Wants $250 Million For VC Fund - ciscoriordan
http://www.pehub.com/37595/andreesen-horowitz-want-250-million/

======
neilc
It would be better to link to the actual blog post:
[http://www.pehub.com/37595/andreesen-horowitz-
want-250-milli...](http://www.pehub.com/37595/andreesen-horowitz-
want-250-million/)

Not a blog-post-about-the-blog-post.

------
aaroneous
I wish he'd start blogging again...

